# Ethical Questions Regarding Loving Dogs More than People



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

2. Is your dog a luxury?

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't see dogs and humans as mutually exclusive. I can't say I love one more or less than the other because for me, they fill different parts of my heart and enrich my life in different ways. For me, a dog cannot take the "space" of a friend, spouse, family member any more than one of them could take the space of a heartdog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I don't see dogs and humans as mutually exclusive. I can't say I love one more or less than the other because for me, they fill different parts of my heart and enrich my life in different ways...


I agree with this.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

All the dogs I've ever had, loved according to need.

The more their love was needed, the more they loved.

I never had a dog that ran out of love.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some people don't relate well to 'people' that's why they have dogs!

I put my family first, but my dogs take up more of my time than my family....though I have teenagers that don't want me hovering. But when the family needs me they come first.

I give to both human and animal shelters....the voiceless though, brings out more compassion in me/whether it is children or animals. And the loyalty of a dog is always there, can't say that for a human.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> ...I give to both human and animal shelters....the voiceless though, brings out more compassion in me/whether it is children or animals. And the loyalty of a dog is always there, can't say that for a human.


I agree with this as well. I do feel more compassion and responsibilty toward the voiceless....children and animals.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> This is a hard one for me. My initial response is "No" because people are above animals. However, in general, I try to treat every person with respect and every animal with respect. I do value human life above animal life. The only exception being anyone who would try to mess with my baby...in that case the value of their life in my eyes drops to almost zero, and it would be recommended that they discontinue their actions or they will have to deal with the one with the tiny teeth (me). A much more formidable foe than the big, bad, GSD.
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> ...



My thought process is this: Sasha is my dependent. She needs me for every single thing in her life. As such, she is very high on my priority list. If family, friends, etc. try to undermine that they are quickly put in their place, if it continues our relationship does not. It is not that Sasha is above them, per say, but more because I would not tolerate them attempting to sabotage, or show disrespect towards, anything that is important to me. It's kind of like my view on people that give ultimatums. My theory on that is, whoever gives me an ultimatum is not the person I side with. Why? Because it's hugely disrespectful and shows a conditional kind of love that I want no part of.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1. Better than some people, what like serial killers? predators? 

Animals are animals. If humans will keep animals, they need to provide for them in such a manner that the animal is physically provided for. It is really too subjective to legislate how an animal needs to be provided for mentally or emotionally in my opinion. 

If you would not let a human sleep outside, could you a dog? Certainly. A dog is not a human, and so long as they have adequate shelter, they can sleep outside. 

I love my dogs, all my dogs to a point that is probably unhealthy -- that is, I will go without food and drugs so that my dogs can have food and the drugs they need; I will forgo a trip to the doctor, but will take the dogs to the vet for a similar complaint. But if there was a raging wild fire and I had a choice between releasing my dogs from their kennels, and rushing to save a person, any person, even if it means, I know that my dogs will die, I hope that I will do the right thing and help the person. 

Now, that is an immediate danger. As for which to support, a dog shelter, or a homeless shelter, I am glad that it is up to me to decide where I spend my money (like there is any). But I figure there are a lot of people who want to help the homeless, and a lot of people that want to help homeless creatures, even wildlife. Some people really find that more satisfying because they believe that humans in need are in that situation maybe because of their own fault, or that they will use the help in a way that displeases the giver, or they may be scamming. But when the donation fund for the cubs of a mountain lion killed because it killed a jogger who orphaned two children, was greater than the donations for those children, I find that hard to stomach. I feel there are enough people giving charity to animals, and that is their right. For me, spare dollars will go to victims of crime, who are generally overlooked by everyone. Criminals are treated, given therapy, provided education, given support; but their victims are given pity for a day or two and then forgotten about. They will pay for their own treatment, their own therapy, and try to put their own lives back into place. I expect most of the people on this site have a group or charity that they would support if at all possible. 

2. Yes, my dog is a luxury. I do not think I could live with any sense of purpose without a dog, but having dogs is a luxury and a privilege. 

3. When I can I will truck dog food or bleach to our dog shelter. I have never volunteered for a homeless shelter. I have done some stuff for a children's home, specifically for children who are there because they are dangerous. Why? Our community is poor. Our shelter is not run by the government, it is run by donations and only strays that the dog warden picks up are paid for with tax-payer monies for a time. Whereas, there are programs for the homeless that are funded by tax-payers, and every church in the community does something for them. So, I figure what little I can give, can go farther at the shelter. And the kids, well, I see them as victims of crime and neglect moreso than criminals, and perhaps I think that maybe there is hope for them, yet.

4. Where do I draw the line? If my parents or siblings refuse to come to my house because of my dogs, I am ok with that, I will still go to theirs, but I will respect their unease and not expect them to come to mine -- not happening, but I would not hold it against them. I mean if my sister does not want to subject her 1-2 year olds to my dog hair and dogs, I am ok with that. If they come and want for me to put the dogs up, I will do that. No problem. I do not want to force my dogs on anyone, family included. But if they want me to get rid of my dogs because they think I shouldn't own dogs (like they are PETA people) well, if that were the case, the could go to the Fiery Pit, I guess that is where I would draw the line. 

Not sure if that was what you were looking for.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1.) I wouldn't say that. Although, I treat my dogs better than I treat myself. I also believe that they should be treated better than verified murders or those who are equally as vile. 
2.) In the sense that they are a joy to be around, yes. Not in the sense that they are a possession. 
3.)Adoption center. Although some people can't do anything about their situation, NO animal can do anything about the fact that they are homeless. Also, generally, animals are more appreciative and nice.
4.) The line wiggles. In some instances dogs are first, others people are.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can't regulate whether someone likes or should like dogs more than people or the other way around. People feel the way they do and that's that. 

I, personally, hate people in general and will always put dogs over them every single time.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

that depends on the person. i think. i am so severely NOT a people person. even tho i worked in customer service for more than 20yrs, and was very good at it, i never liked the ppl i worked with. i found ppl, and still do, ungrateful, uncaring, greedy, selfish, conniving, hateful, lying, potentially dangerous, sneaky, backstabbing, etc etc etc. i personally think that it is a concious choice for people to be "good". most of us are born evil or wicked, and we choose to be better than that as we grow. goodness is not inborn. those that do not choose to better themselves and remain spiritually low, well even the soil deserves better treatment. 

2. Is your dog a luxury?

yes, pets of any kind are a luxury. i think the days when animals were the property of the aristocracy were much better for the animals. even tho i love my animals to point of idiocy (probably), i think that by all rights people like me shouldn't have pets. it's a struggle to keep them in the best way possible, even tho i do it no matter what the cost is to me personally. 

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why? 

there was a time when we gave generously to national and local organizations. but then we fell on some very difficult times. we must've given thousands and thousands of dollars and hundreds of volunteer hours and boxes upon boxes of gathered goods over the years, but when it was our turn to be "in need" (joe fell thru a roof hurt his back and legs was out of work for a very long time, we lost everything) they very matter of factly told us no. we didn't qualify because we didn't have anyone drop out of high school, we didn't owe anyone any money, we didn't have any addicts in the home, no one was in jail, we had no pregnant high schoolers, no one was black, i was only 1/2 mexican and not an illegal (that would've qualified for LOADS of help), and on and on and on. it's amazing how long you can live in a city w/out electricity and running water . 
i don't donate AT ALL to anything anymore. if i see someone in need i help THAT person. organizations pay lawyers and administrators. they don't FIX anything. 

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...

for me there is no line. there is my family, there is my dogs, there are my friends, then there is everyone else. i am there between everyone. NO ONE is allowed to abuse my animals in any way AT ALL. what's mine is mine, you don't touch it, hurt it, disrespect ever. i put alot into those animals, they are an extension of my spirit. if you hurt them, or anyone i love, then you hurt me, that's when you better find a place that's deep, dark and far away. cuz you don't want to deal with me when i've reached my limit.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think both dogs and humans should be treated fairly and w/ respect and consideration.I give to both dog and human charities. Personally I'd like to donate toward kids w/ good grades going to college. My dogs are a part of my life I dont think they are a luxury.I love my dogs and my family ,I just dont like my family right now based on the choices they make. thank god dogs cant talk.I've voluntered w/ animals sometimes and ive volunteered w/ people ,justnot at a shelter for humans. I've done alot of pro bono counseling over the years so Ive given to both animals and humans.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1. My dogs are a part of my family and are treated that way. They come before me for sure. My whole family loves animals so they respect my dogs and they expect me to treat them well. I tend to follow my dogs instinct with people..general rule is if my dog don't like you then I probably won't either. I think they are very good at judging character. 

2. I guess as previous people stated it is a choice to have them, so I guess it is a luxury. I have given up other luxuries to have them, mainly vacations.

3. I have volunteered at both kinds of shelters and to be honest I prefer the animals over the people. They don't complain, they love you unconditionally and they are loyal....more so then most people

4.My dogs are my family and anyone that knows me well enough accepts this and understands this. My family and closest friends would never expect anything less from me when it comes to my dogs


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I've volunteered WITH my dog doing animal-assisted therapy at hospitals/physical rehab centers (hands-on type AAT where you work with patients on physical therapy goals) and in reading literacy programs for at-risk kids, does that count?
Truthfully I would probably be quicker to help a dog in trouble, such as a stray dog for example than a stranger who is asking for some type of help (not counting a situation where a person is injured or something like that.)
Maybe this makes me a bad person, but I've had too many bad experiences with people lying/stealing, worse or otherwise being untrustworthy. I've been burned too many times, and I just do not trust people to be truthful or have pure motives. It's hard enough for me to get to the point where I trust people I know, let alone a stranger. A dog may bite me but they're not going to lie about it. If I see a stray dog I usually just reflexively will try to help them without even thinking.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> _Yes. Too many humans do not deserve to be treated better than a rat, much less a dog._
> 
> ...


Just my .02. Makes me sound mean I know.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?


Yes. How can a creature that has never told a lie or harmed another be treated worse than a murderer?



Zeeva said:


> 2. Is your dog a luxury?


It shouldn't be, but with all the BSL it seems to be.



Zeeva said:


> 3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?


I would rather donate to the animal shelter. At least homeless people don't get euthanized at the homeless shelter. An animal shelter is death row for the innocent.



Zeeva said:


> 4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...


No line.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> i treat all that lives with love and respect.

2>>> i have many luxuries. a homeless person with a box
is a luxury.

3>>> i give to both because it helps.

4>>> i definitely like/love my dog more than some people.



Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

luxury. to be alive and healthy are the greatest luxuries
in life. people have many luxuries but they don't see them.
you live in a house, apartment, tent but you have water, food
and good health that's a luxury. think about all of the other
luxuries you have, tv, plates, knives, forks, food in the cabinets,
food in the refrigerator, electronic devices, books, bikes, pets,
family, friends, car/cars, you get the idea of luxury. life and everything 
under the sun is a luxury.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?*
YES* 

2. Is your dog a luxury?
*NO*

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?
*i'd rather not give to either. EVERYONE is a thief, no one can be trusted when it comes to money.*

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...*
i love my dog above everyone else except my family, friends i trust are family* *& i only have 2 friends that i trust.*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're a good hater.



Elaine said:


> You can't regulate whether someone likes or should like dogs more than people or the other way around. People feel the way they do and that's that.
> 
> I, personally,
> 
> ...


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

Yes definitely!! some ppl i don't even bother with them 

2. Is your dog a luxury?

No, at least i dont think of it that way. For me a home without a dog is no home.

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

Both are important, if i had time and money i'd probably do both. i think in general ppl who are kind to animals are kind ppl. of course there are exceptions but generally speaking i think thats the case.

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...

my family definitely comes first, my child(ren), OH, parents, etc.. friends??? hmmm my friends are all dog and/or animals lovers with very little exceptions, they understand what i'm talking about when it comes to my dog. LOL strangers?? yes i definitely love my dog more than strangers LOL i think everyone here would feel the same way.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

Depends, I don't think its a clear cut answer. On some levels both dogs and people deserve the same things. I'm thinking in general terms though. (Excluding cold murders, child molesters, etc)

2. Is your dog a luxury?

yes and no. On one hand with the economy and everything people are lucky to be able to feed themselves, let alone their dogs. On the other hand, other people don't have a right to tell me I shouldn't own a dog. (general terms again, excluding law breaking)

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

Both, both are in need of help and kind/caring people. I don't believe though, that if someone doesn't like dogs/animals that they are uncaring. I have met people who cared nothing for animals, but did anything they could to help their fellow man.

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...

I wouldn't say I love dogs *more* than people. I love them differently. Its not more, or less. I do draw a line sometimes, sure, if I had to pick a dogs life over a humans (general terms here again) then I would *probably* pick the humans.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1. I try to follow the golden rule, treat others (including animals) as you would want to be treated yourself.
2. Yes, in a sense, if I were in a lower income category I probably could not affored her.
3. I do not give money or volunteer. I only give when I know my resources will not be squandered, liking bringing a neighbor some meals after they've had surgery and cannot get around well. Over the last 20 years we've taken in 12 cats, 10 were feral, or abandoned and paid for spay/neuter out of our own pockets.
4. There is no line to be drawn. Love has no limits as far as my dogs and cats go.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

*1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
*
I think in most cases all living animals (human, dog, or otherwise) should be treated with respect and compassion. I do treat my dog better than I treat some people, based on past interactions with that person. Also, my dog is a member of my immediate family, and I do give them special consideration.

*2. Is your dog a luxury?

*Financially for sure. But in another sense, no. I cannot imagine a life without pets. 

*3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

*Probably an adoption center just because it seems more enjoyable to me. I think either would be equally important. Plus, for my work I work with low-income/no income people, and I if I did that on my free time also I would probably burn out.

*4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...
*
My pets are more immediate family. For example, I would spend time and money taking care of my pet before I would a stranger. On the other hand, I have lost human family members and I grieved much harder for the humans. While I love my pets, I accept that in general they have a shorter life span. 

In a life-threatening situation if I had to save my pet or a stranger, I would still save the stranger. I think I would feel major guilt for letting my pet down, but I would feel much worse letting a human die.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1. YES I DO- lots of people (use that term loosely) in prisons get far much better treatment than they should. 
2. Not To Me- They are a neccesity in my life. 
3. I dont give money to much of anything- everyones got their hands out- I donate to the cancer research more than anything.
4. Everyone close to me knows the role my dogs play in my life. They accept it-if they dont , then theyre not very close to me. A lot of people dont understand why dogs are so important to me(and others like me...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I don't see dogs and humans as mutually exclusive. I can't say I love one more or less than the other because for me, they fill different parts of my heart and enrich my life in different ways. For me, a dog cannot take the "space" of a friend, spouse, family member any more than one of them could take the space of a heartdog.


Yep


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

All living things deserve a minimum threshold of kindness. But yeah, I'm infinitely more likely to hug on the next mutt that walks by than the next homeless guy.

2. Is your dog a luxury?

No

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

Neither. I'd chose an animal control. Kids and the homeless have help from the government, most animals do not. Plus they don't euthanize kids after five days in the orphanage, nor do most humane societies have a kill rate as high as municipal drop-centers. 

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...

I'm a jaded person towards humans. GSDs are my breed because they most closely match my attitude towards humans; I'm aloof until I really, really know you, and until then I probably don't care much for you. Dogs? Dogs give me every emotional thing I could want from anyone or anything. People have always let me down, fallen short of my reasonable expectations, and failed to treat me the way I'd like to be treated, with respect and a just hand. A dog has never failed to provide me with exactly what I need, exactly when I need it. A human can't tell in a glance what mood I'm in, or could ever be expected to say just the right thing at the right time; there are too many variables. My dogs make me a better person. I'm completely fine with it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?*
Yes!

*2. Is your dog a luxury?*
No!

*3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?*
Either/both/neither ... it depends on the circumstances and need at the time I make a donation.

*4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...*
I don't draw the line ... I feel the way I feel! I accept my feelings regardless of what others think, no guilt involved!!!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't see dogs and humans as mutually exclusive. I can't say I love one more or less than the other because for me, they fill different parts of my heart and enrich my life in different ways. For me, a dog cannot take the "space" of a friend, spouse, family member any more than one of them could take the space of a heartdog.


This.


----------



## vivree (May 19, 2012)

marbury said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> It's a hard question to answer. Both have very different needs and dependencies. I try to do as much as I can for both, but it's in the case of my dogs that are the most dependent, the ones who occupy most of my time and who I enjoy treating more. But at the same time, dogs when given their basic needs of physical exercise, mental exercise and nutrition, need little more beyond this, and owners often "treat" their dogs to fancy collars and clothes. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with buying a pricey gift for your dog if that's what you want to do, but this extra treatment is unnecessary as far as the dog is concerned.
> 
> ...


This is such an interesting topic!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think these are more philosophical questions than ethical questions. Ethical questions would be along the lines of "Do you think it is right to treat your dogs better than you treat some people?"


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I treat my animals as well as I treat most people, they are more important to me than most people and therefore I would probably save my dog first and than help a stranger, my dogs loss would be more devastating to me, sorry.
I don't consider them luxuries as I would never be able to live alone in an isolated area without the security they provide me. I always donate to animal charities as I feel that animals have provided me with my biggest joys on earth, however, my Mother would always buy those food cards at the grocery checkout for hungry people, when she passed away I decided to continue in her honor so I buy a weekly food card for the hungry .
I don't ever justify my love for my animals, I always get asked if I love animals more than people , my answer is I love animals as I love people, they are no more and no less in my heart.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I look at it a little differently. 

I am sad when a dog passes, and I grieve, and for years, I still think about them. But I will be devestated when I lose my parents or a sibling, or one of my nieces or nephews. Dogs might grieve the loss of a canine family member or a human family member, but their pups are taken from them at about 8 weeks, and they may never see them again. They are no longer responsible for them, or for me. 

If my dog dies, I will grieve, and that is about it. 

But a person leaves children or parents or siblings, people at work or at school, people who care about them. Every person touches other lives. 

I love dogs, but I do not equate them with people. I think that I can feel for the families of a person and if I put my dogs ahead of them in an immediate danger, I would be ashamed, and would not be able to look at the faces of those loved ones. And I would have to break my mirrors because I would not be able to look at myself in the mirror either. 

Now would I rather spend time with dogs than people? Well there are only a handful of people on the planet that I would rather spend time with than my dogs. And I hope that if any of them are in any danger, and someone is in a position to help them, that person is not only thinking of themselves and their critters, and gives them the help they need. 

Dogs are dogs. No way could the special people in my life take the place any one of my dogs. But in a few years, the dog will be dead. They just do not last as long as people do. And the idea of letting a person die to save a critter to me that just baffles me. Of course you will miss the dog more. She isn't sitting there taking orange slices out of your hand. But if little 7 and 8 year old children can run into their daddy's arms on Christmas morning because you chose him over your pet, is that not enough?


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?

That really depends on what situations you are talking about. I can say, without a doubt, I would never treat an animal better than my daughter. Would I treat an animal better than a child molester? Yes. But normal everyday situations...everyone, everything deserves respect. I try and treat everyone with respect and kindness. I don't always succeed but I try.

2. Is your dog a luxury?

In the sense of being able to afford them..yes. This goes for all of my animals not just the dog. 

3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?

I'm very leery and picky about or if I give money to anything. I'd rather donate goods that I know can/will be used. I've volunteered my time to an animal shelter before. I don't know that I could do that again. I would like to volunteer for wounded warriors or like programs for our veterans and their families. I've seen and experienced what being in the military, and everything that comes with it, can do to a person and his/her family. That would make my heart feel good

4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway....

I love my animals, animals in general, but I could not choose an animals life over a humans. With that said I've drove straight into a raging wildfire, embers falling fire within site, to save my two horses. Then repeated to save 30+ horses then my mothers cats later in the day. Although I did leave one cat behind. I needed to get out and it busted the carrier. (it didn't die btw haha) 

Most people you talk to, that know me, say I like animals more than people. Most cases this is true. Haha I'm very picky on who I let into my inner circle. But those that I do, I'd move heaven and earth for. I'm loyal and faithful to a fault. Most people can't return that to me. So I'm picky. My animals on the other hand can. Which is why I'll always have a couple around. I consider my pets family but I do have a line. As I said before I couldn't choose an animal over my daughter. Couldn't choose an animals life over a human life. Most of my family and friends know how I feel about my pets, and for the most part accept it. I wont force my pets on anyone but I do ask that they respect my choice. I'll put them up if need be an such to accommodate family/guests but I won't get rid of them. I'll just visit them at their homes. I love my animals and I love my family and friends. Its just a different kind of love. Just as deep but different. Strangers ehh I'm polite. Haha Leery but polite.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoy reading these answers. 

But I have a bit of a follow up question that some people sort of addressed. I don't think my family is very accepting of my pets (and although they don't say it outright, neither are they accepting of me because of my pets). I don't blame them because dogs are sort of considered unclean in our faith  and so am I at fault for bringing these creatures into my life and then continuing to feel guilty. I can by no means part with them and I don't find them a burden when it comes to doing things like poopy patrol for them or feeding them or keeping them groomed etc; I actually enjoy it. It makes me feel useful and caring. But for my family to see it that way...they think I waste my time; I should spend time caring for people or children etc.

I guess after saying all that, how do you feel about my situation???

In light of all this my family is very upset with me right now for taking in a stray (read a previous post)...I know most of you consider this a good deed. But is it wrong when your family is against you?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury?
> 
> ...


1- Yes. Absolutely. There are some vile, vile people in this world. Do dogs (or all animals) deserve to be treated better than pedophiles, serial killers, rapists, animal abusers and other heinous individuals? No question in my mind. 

2- I guess that is how you define luxury. Could I physically survive without them? Sure. Actually life would be easier. I could go get a job on a cruise ship or as a traveling nurse and see some of the world but in the end I would miss them WAY to much and would not be as happy. They bring too much joy to my everyday life to even think about life without them. In fact, when I stroke that insane check every month for my mortgage, on a house I am now upside down on, I do it more for them than for me. 

3- For almost 20 years I volunteered for a rescue squad. I gave soooo much time to saving people. Now I volunteer for a GSD rescue. I prefer helping dogs right now and that is where I prefer to put my time and money.

4- I love my family and friends more than anything and I consider my dogs my family. God help me if I ever have to choose. As for strangers, I am choosing my dogs every time. And I will not apologize for feeling that way. I no longer like the human race as a whole very much. 15-20 years ago, I felt very differently. I was young and idealistic. I find I have changed as I have gotten older and seen what humans do to each other and to animals and to this planet. I have become extremely cynical and disgusted with people as a whole. 

Dogs, however, love us unconditionally, without reserve and they ask for very little in return. They will never lie to us, steal from us, cheat on us or betray us in any way. They deserve the same from us.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> I enjoy reading these answers.
> 
> But I have a bit of a follow up question that some people sort of addressed. I don't think my family is very accepting of my pets (and although they don't say it outright, neither are they accepting of me because of my pets). I don't blame them because dogs are sort of considered unclean in our faith  and so am I at fault for bringing these creatures into my life and then continuing to feel guilty. I can by no means part with them and I don't find them a burden when it comes to doing things like poopy patrol for them or feeding them or keeping them groomed etc; I actually enjoy it. It makes me feel useful and caring. But for my family to see it that way...they think I waste my time; I should spend time caring for people or children etc.
> 
> ...



I do not think it is wrong just because your family doesn't agree with you, no matter what the reason. Everyone has to find their own path in life and not everyone is destined to follow the path their parents followed or their parent's faith. 

My parents are devoutly Catholic. I have chosen not to follow that faith and am pretty decidedly agnostic. My parents are NOT happy with this. I honestly don't care. In fact, my dad will without fail try to get me to go to mass every single Christmas. And every single Christmas I have to tell him no. And he gets upset. Lather, rinse, repeat. Every year. 

You have a love for dogs and that is a great thing. Your family will eventually come to terms with that and accept you for who you are or they won't. You just have to decide if you are strong enough to live with it if they never "approve".


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I enjoy reading these answers.
> 
> But I have a bit of a follow up question that some people sort of addressed. I don't think my family is very accepting of my pets (and although they don't say it outright, neither are they accepting of me because of my pets). I don't blame them because dogs are sort of considered unclean in our faith  and so am I at fault for bringing these creatures into my life and then continuing to feel guilty. I can by no means part with them and I don't find them a burden when it comes to doing things like poopy patrol for them or feeding them or keeping them groomed etc; I actually enjoy it. It makes me feel useful and caring. But for my family to see it that way...they think I waste my time; I should spend time caring for people or children etc.
> 
> ...


Reconciling the pull you feel between your faith/family and the way you want to live your life is something only you can do. If you feel you are able to keep your faith and still have your animals, then that is your prerogative; the most important relationship is between man and God, and if you feel good in your relationship with Him then what others think doesn't matter. If you feel you are going against God by keeping your animals, but choose to do it anyway, then that too is your prerogative. 

That being said, I'm of a different faith than you (if I remember correctly you're a Muslim, but if I'm wrong I apologize) I'm a Christian and my friends and family largely think I waste a lot of time and money on Sasha. What I basically said to them was, "It's my money and my time. I will not be told how I will spend my money or who/what gets my time. If you find this to be objectionable that's fine but keep it to yourself, because after this conversation I don't want to hear any more about it." 

Your family being against you doesn't make it wrong. God created the animals for our use, and we are to be stewards of them. To me taking care of animals just goes toward the larger picture of taking care of what God created. That's just me though. If your family doesn't like you taking care of animals that's on them, not you. I sort of approach it like this: Family, "You're wasting your time; you could be doing x,y,z" Me: "If you feel that way it's a good thing it's not your time then isn't it?" 

The only person you have to be able to look in the eyes in the morning is you. If what you're doing sits right with your soul, and you don't feel as though you're breaking faith, then do it. If you feel like you're breaking faith, then maybe it's something to reevaluate. 

I don't check this thread often, but if you ever want to talk just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I enjoy reading these answers.
> 
> But I have a bit of a follow up question that some people sort of addressed. I don't think my family is very accepting of my pets (and although they don't say it outright, neither are they accepting of me because of my pets). I don't blame them because dogs are sort of considered unclean in our faith  and so am I at fault for bringing these creatures into my life and then continuing to feel guilty. I can by no means part with them and I don't find them a burden when it comes to doing things like poopy patrol for them or feeding them or keeping them groomed etc; I actually enjoy it. It makes me feel useful and caring. But for my family to see it that way...they think I waste my time; I should spend time caring for people or children etc.
> 
> ...



following your own path is never wrong. w/out people that follow a different way new worlds would never have been settled, discoveries would never have been made, inventions never made, space travel never done. following ones own path is a good thing no matter what anyone else has to say about it. 

my own family is relatively old world mexican. animals are for eating, hunting and working, they belong outside w/little to no consideration. the way i treat animals is beyond their comprehension. because of the way i was raised i have a blind spot about adopting out to mexican people, i don't usually do it. lol 

i was raised raised roman catholic, but for the last 30yrs i've espoused paganism. my family, who are now pentacostal catholics, have pretty much turned away from me. there's no way that their opinion will ever sway me. i have so much peace in my life w/out them in it that it boggles the mind. my path and theirs have parted ways many years ago and it was only a good thing, maybe a parting of ways is what is supposed to happen in life so that a persons own peace of mind/spirit can be found in their own heart. because yours isn't theirs. 

dw~


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> I enjoy reading these answers.
> 
> But I have a bit of a follow up question that some people sort of addressed. I don't think my family is very accepting of my pets (and although they don't say it outright, neither are they accepting of me because of my pets). I don't blame them because dogs are sort of considered unclean in our faith  and so am I at fault for bringing these creatures into my life and then continuing to feel guilty. I can by no means part with them and I don't find them a burden when it comes to doing things like poopy patrol for them or feeding them or keeping them groomed etc; I actually enjoy it. It makes me feel useful and caring. But for my family to see it that way...they think I waste my time; I should spend time caring for people or children etc.
> 
> ...


Going against your family can be hard, going against your family and the faith you know most can be even harder. Most of my family thinks I care to much for my dogs to, but not for religious reasons. Animals are meant for outside and to do a job, not for inside as pets. Couple that with me also turning away from the religion I grew up with (Southern Baptist, now pagan) and the fact that my specific path hold animals in high regards and some as sacred, I'm pretty much the black sheep of the family. The poor lost soul 

Anyways, when I was younger, this was HARD and at times I thought that, I couldn't do it. I had so much guilt on me that it really weighed me down. I flip flopped a few times, and as I grew older I realized that I had to do what I had to do to be happy. I can't remember what all lead me to where I am now. Personal situations and circumstances come into play here I think, so its going to be different for you.

I will say that, having support helps (like here) , learn to stand up for yourself and remember how it feels, (it feels really good, although it can be hard) look at your animals and see how much they love you. All to often we only remember the hard stuff (it stands out more than the good), make it a point to find the small GOOD things every day. They will start to add up. 

Good luck and remember you are not alone.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

In regards to question 1...my dog is definitely treated better than a lot of people. He has everything he needs and I spend more money on him than many people make in this world. So if you're saying its not fair that my dog is treated better than a lot of people because I have more and I can afford to spend that money on my dog, I don't see any issue with it. I've worked hard to get what I have and so I should do with it what I please, and not worry about other people just because an animal is getting better care than they do.

In regards to family...this is very true. My family sees my dog as a dog, I see him as a family member. Although they love him, they don't understand the responsibility of having him. Recently, there was a family dinner planned. Originally it was supposed to be for Sunday which I was more than happy with as I live an hour away from everyone. They then decided to change it to Friday at 6, which doesn't work for me at all because I get off of work at 5 and the earliest I can be down there would be around 7. They wouldn't move it to 7 because one of our family members has a baby that is about 1.5 years old and has to be put down/can't stay out that late. Well in their eyes, I can leave my dog at home/kenneled for the whole day, but the baby can't be forced to stay out later/put to sleep in a car seat (which is done all the time). For me, this wasn't even a question, we're just not going anymore, and they all understand why, but I'm sure it will be discussed.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> I look at it a little differently.
> 
> I am sad when a dog passes, and I grieve, and for years, I still think about them. But I will be devestated when I lose my parents or a sibling, or one of my nieces or nephews. Dogs might grieve the loss of a canine family member or a human family member, but their pups are taken from them at about 8 weeks, and they may never see them again. They are no longer responsible for them, or for me.
> 
> ...




I agree with a family member or close friend, but not a random neighbor down the street, in other words just because they are a human being doesn't mean they should be mourned more than an animal that has provided me with far more than that random human being, I can hear of their death and be sad for their family, but it's not going to devastate me on a personal level on the same scale as my dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LARHAGE said:


> I agree with a family member or close friend, but not a random neighbor down the street, in other words just because they are a human being doesn't mean they should be mourned more than an animal that has provided me with far more than that random human being, I can hear of their death and be sad for their family, but it's not going to devastate me on a personal level on the same scale as my dog.


While this is true, if the neighbor down the road croaks, I might be shocked or feel bad for his family for a day or two, and then I will forget if I did not know the guy personally. But I do not have to know the guy personally to believe that he has family that would be devastated if he dies. I hope and pray I will never be put to such a test, and if I am, I hope that I can do what I believe in my heart is right at whatever cost to me personally.

I think I would run into a burning building to release my dog from a crate or pull out a litter of puppies. But I would not want a fireman to risk his life to try to save me because I am going after pets. If I caused a person to die, because of my pets, that would be devastating too.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't ask anyone to risk their lives to save my animals but I would happily do it myself, I had to move my horses in an evacuation order and was ordered to abandon my house, I refused and told the Police they didn't have to rescue me, it was my choice to attempt to save my horses, I would have rather died trying to save them than live knowing I didn't. I understand that most people don't equally equate animals with people and I understand the rationale. I'm just not one of them, being single, my animals are my family and everything to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am single and without children as well. And I think I would risk my life to save my animals within reason. But because I am a daughter, an aunt, a sister, I can see the other side as well. I would not want someone to lose their life, to cause their loved ones to grieve because of something I did or didn't do because of my pets. The ones that greet me when I come home, that share my meals, and share my bed, and sit with me on the couch when I watch a movie, the reasons I get up and going in the morning all have four feet. And I think that does make us view them a little different, it ups the ante so to speak. Often times the ones we lean on have four feet, the ones we grieve with have four feet. But they still aren't the same as humans. A child (of whatever age) losing a parent, or a parent losing a child is still a whole lot different then a single person losing their dog.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with Selzer on this. I would do anything I could to save Sasha, but I would never want anyone to give their life saving me because of my trying to save her. I would also like to think I would save a stranger over her. It would hurt so bad to know I could have saved her but didn't, but at the same time I've lost a father I don't want anyone to have to feel that feeling; I've seen someone who's lost a child, and if I could prevent that I would like to think that I would. She's my baby, my reason for getting up, my reason for trying to succeed, but she's not human.


----------



## Famas (May 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,
the Motto of the major GSD Club in Germany (DSV Deutscher Schäferhund Verein) goes:
Das der Hund mir das liebste sein sagst du oh Mensch sei Sünde.
Der Hund blieb mir im Sturme treu der Mensch nicht mal im Winde.

Freely Translated by me:
That i love the dog the most says you oh man is a sin.
The Dog was faithfull in the Storm the man not even in the wind.

Execept for Family i place my Pets first cuz there like Family,
And i trust my Dogs to make better judgements on people than i do.
They can judge a persons reasons long before i figure out to be on my guards.
So even if Angelina Jolie ringed on my door if my dogs dont like her she can go cuz Dogs feel better if someone plays wrong!

Greetz from good Ol'Europe
Jean


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I'm with Selzer on this. I would do anything I could to save Sasha, but I would never want anyone to give their life saving me because of my trying to save her. I would also like to think I would save a stranger over her. It would hurt so bad to know I could have saved her but didn't, but at the same time I've lost a father I don't want anyone to have to feel that feeling; I've seen someone who's lost a child, and if I could prevent that I would like to think that I would. She's my baby, my reason for getting up, my reason for trying to succeed, but she's not human.


 
The thing that makes dogs so great is PRECISELY THAT, they are not human, and therefore not subject to our imperfections and selfishness, they love unconditionally and with complete loyalty. Again, I will say, short of my family and close friends, my dogs mean more to me than a random stranger, it's just the way it is, I'm not going to apologize or rationalize it away, it's just how I feel.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people? There are some really bad people out there so depending on the person. Dogs are not evil by nature, people can be.
> 
> 2. Is your dog a luxury? More of a necessity, maybe to fill a void in my life. My animals taught me responsiblity, dedication and obligation.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?


No. But the fact is that loved pets in the US have a better standard of living than most people in the underdeveloped world. That shouldn't be the case, but the change won't happen by devaluing pets. Global awareness and making caring for humanity a priority is separate from how I care for my animals.



> 2. Is your dog a luxury?


More of a luxurious necessity  I have been dogless in the past. I don't ever wish to be again. But I will _always _ make the decision to have a dog or not based upon what I can provide for the dog. Not just what I want. If I cannot properly manage a dog, then no dog.



> 3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?


I do better with animals, so the rescue gets my time and human charities get my money. I think it evens out in the end.



> 4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...


I would never place more value on an animal's life than a human being's. Not even my own. I have a husband and 5 children and a grandchild. So I wouldn't risk my life (or that of another person) to save my dog. I don't have the luxury of being "selfish" in that manner. But short of life or death situations, my dogs are part of my family.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> 1. Do you think dogs should be treated better than some people?


Better than SOME people? Yes ... especially people like this:
Court documents say Tom admitted he had gotten frustrated because he was tired and the baby would not stop crying. The investigator said Tom admitted to squeezing the child’s head between his right bicep and forearm until it made a popping noise. He claimed he didn’t know how badly he hurt the girl.​


> 2. Is your dog a luxury?


In MY personal opinion, yes.
The definition of 'luxury states ... a material object, service, etc., conducive to sumptuous living, usually a delicacy, elegance, or refinement of living rather than a necessity: ​You do need to have some EXTRA funds in order to own a dog. 



> 3. Would you rather give money to/volunteer at an adoption center or a homeless shelter? Why?


I would prefer to help the animals for two reasons:


They did not get themselves into the position they are in
They have no means to get themselves out of the position they are in without help from us
 


> 4. Where do you draw the line between loving dogs more than people? Family? Strangers? Friends? Or is there no line? Dogs are all of those things anyway...


I prefer to say I love certain people LESS than I love my dogs.

Those people DESERVE less love than I give my dogs. That includes family, friends and strangers.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

_I would never place more value on an animal's life than a human being's. Not even my own. I have a husband and 5 children and a grandchild. So I wouldn't risk my life (or that of another person) to save my dog. I don't have the luxury of being "selfish" in that manner. But short of life or death situations, my dogs are part of my family. _

My sentiments, exactly. I must admit, however, that I love my dogs a lot more than some people I'm "supposed" to love, and I like dogs, in general, a lot better than a lot of people.


----------

